# 120P photo journal



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

Debadged









In waiting


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

mulm said:


> Debadged



:eek5: How could you?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Great looking stand!
What kind of light are you going to put over this?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Frigging sexaaayy...love how the stand looks on the hardwood....bro you know that sticker is 20% value of your tank....:icon_wink...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sick!! Another 120-P. 

Before I owned my tank, I thought the ADA logo was etched into the glass... little did I know it was only a damn sticker dohh. It was pretty disappointing lol. You may be starting a trend here sir! Like them guys in the automobile forums who debadge their cars/trucks to achieve that CLEAN look? 

I really like the stand as well. Nice work so far. Now the wait to see what you've got up your sleeves.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

speedie408 said:


> Sick!! Another 120-P.
> 
> Before I owned my tank, I thought the ADA logo was etched into the glass... little did I know it was only a damn sticker dohh. It was pretty disappointing lol. You may be starting a trend here sir! Like them guys in the automobile forums who debadge their cars/trucks to achieve that CLEAN look?
> 
> I really like the stand as well. Nice work so far. Now the wait to see what you've got up your sleeves.


Nick... this guy is treading on your territory. Better throw down. I agree that is really strange the logo isn't etched in the glass. I wouldn't want people to be able to remove my logo if for no other reason. Plus for the money you spend, they could at least etch it.

Sick looking setup though. Nice piece of wood you got there. Did ya get that from Tom?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

justincgdick said:


> Nick... this guy is treading on your territory. Better throw down. I agree that is really strange the logo isn't etched in the glass. I wouldn't want people to be able to remove my logo if for no other reason. Plus for the money you spend, they could at least etch it.
> 
> Sick looking setup though. Nice piece of wood you got there. Did ya get that from Tom?


lol well... judging from his setup so far, he's got me beat already with the nice stand and, are those metal halides?  :icon_mrgr I'm root'n for you MULM! roud:


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

LED


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool. Where did you get the PAR38 LED bulbs from? Is that a vortech you plan on running?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Very nice start. Question.... why not just turn the tank around and keep the sticker on?

Any more info on those lights?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mulm what are you planning on doing with this tank and please more info on those LED's! Subscribed!


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

Inspire


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like your first 3 inspiration pics most.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

DIY


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Can you post some photos of the tank with LED's on? Brave new world.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

That's a great way to use those PAR38's! Very nice!

Is that a vortech I see? Crazy! only 2nd time I've seen one on a planted tank.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

How much light do those leds put out? Are they pretty powerful?


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice! Happen to have a PAR meter?


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

What a tease!


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

subscribed along with another 100+ members, lol.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Another ADA build w/LEDs :icon_excl

Subscribed of course roud:


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Excited for some pics on those lights!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG! You used Ikea bowls for the reflectors, this is going to be very cool. Good luck!


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful stand, awesome wood, creative lighting...this is gonna be good.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

karatekid14 said:


> OMG! You used Ikea bowls for the reflectors, this is going to be very cool. Good luck!


Blanda Blank version.


----------



## roni (Aug 28, 2006)

mulm said:


> DIY


Would love a little step by step on how you built those. This would go great over a cube I'm setting up in the future.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

that was the step by step...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice tank! those lights are awesome! where did you get the cord? i want to do something like this but with cfls instead, because i want lower light. but this looks great! which bowl exactly is that, i cant find anything like it on ikea's website


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

audioaficionado said:


> Blanda Blank version.


Audio said it's these. I haven't confirmed it though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i see! it was the model, i wasnt sure what blanda blank meant! i found it on the website, thanks!!!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

blanda blank serving bowl
If not, these would do.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! awesome tank by the way


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

What kind of PAR and light spread do you expect from these lights?


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

(quarantine)


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Come on... Let's have some details!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The wood certainly has potential.
Nice stand :thumbsup:


----------



## MyMonkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Going to be a great one! Tagging along.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

update!


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Better update! :hihi: Nice pic. Looks great! Got any close ups for us?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great from here! any shots with more detail? you've got us drooling


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

How well do those two bulbs cover that tank? How even is the coverage at the ends and in the middle?

I assume they are the same type you PMed me about.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

This is the ultimate tease thread. 

I would like to know more on the lighting specs as well.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

loks good. now lets talk about lights!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

He did call it a 'photo journal'. Maybe he has no intention of detailing it.

I'm thinking pictures is all we get.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

then lets at least get a FTS thats inly the tank, so we can see detail


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## WaveSurfer (Oct 3, 2007)

The OP definitely believes that 'a picture speaks a thousand words'.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

That last picture looks like there is some uneven illumination under the lamps. It looks like *mulm* would have to put in 4 pendant lights at that height. I think 3 would do the trick if they were just raised a bit higher. It looks like there is plenty of PAR from the picture and the stated plant growth results. This is just my eyeball view from 3,000 miles away LOL.

So I'll plan on one 20+W PAR30/38 lamp per ~1.5ft of tank length depending on the beam spread of the specific model of lamp and tank depth and height. They'll obviously need to be dimmable.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Anybody have links to those bulbs? Need to replace a pendant over my 30C and something like this would be super perfect.... I'm familiar with all the other parts from IKEA. I go to IKEA at least once a week even if it's just for lunch or dinner... Im addicted.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

GitMoe said:


> Anybody have links to those bulbs? Need to replace a pendant over my 30C and something like this would be super perfect.... I'm familiar with all the other parts from IKEA. I go to IKEA at least once a week even if it's just for lunch or dinner... Im addicted.


Go to the site and look around. Interesting stuff.


mulm said:


> The lamps I am using are not from Lowes/Home Depot. They are CREE XRE based from *ledliquidatorsinc.com*. I cannot speek for the hardware store versions...but these have been great for me. I used two 21w PAR30s on a 24"x15"x17" tank and had crazy growth (L. aromatica, P. stellatus, R. wallichii, etc)...but I suspect still light limited (as desired).
> 
> Currently I am using 2 36w PAR38s on a 48"x18"x18" tank roughly 30" off the substrate. It is too new to tell for sure, but I suspect it is light limited as well. The setup is very pleasing to my eye. I may add a 21w to the set up at some point in the future if I decide to add more demanding plants. For now, it looks great...and the crypts and ferns probably wont need any more.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

audioaficionado said:


> Go to the site and look around.....


What site?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ledliquidatorsinc.com


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

Shinny new toy.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

mulm said:


> Shinny new toy.


That's sexy. One line to the tank...the other to the keg.:icon_mrgr


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never seen a chrome plated cylinder till now. Bling bling!!  Nice setup man.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

*mulm*, How and how much to get that baby finished in chrome?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

How high are those par38s over that tank?


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you give us some specifics on the Par38 bulbs?

where did you buy them 
how much watts are they
was it a kit or did you have to buy the fixture aside from the ikea bowls?

thanks


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

Looks awesome. I know that rapidled.com carries a par38 6500k made for planted tanks. I use the par38's they have for reef tanks, and the quality is very high.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

dknydiep1 said:


> ....I know that rapidled.com carries a par38 6500k made for planted tanks....


Not a lot of info about it on that site.

I'm going with these, unless I find a dimmable offered @ 6500K

http://www.ledliquidatorsinc.com/PAR38-LED-Dimmable-36-Watt-Cree.php


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

I just ordered one from rapid. Hopefully it'll work well over my tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Found these on Ebay at $69 ordered mine Sunday, I like they have the actual Cree LEDs

Some of the add info:


PAR38-L18DC/PAR-L18A15WC WHITE 1,440 LUMEN Light Bulb

FULLY DIMMABLE

AC 85-265V E27, 60 degrees beam Rep. 18W replaces 75~150W Halogen PAR38, R40, PAR30, R30 

PAR38 4.88 in (124 mm) this sales


One(1) or multiples 5,000-5,500 Kelvin WHITE LED Super Bright bulb. It is built with tweleve(12) pieces CREE XLamp XR-E 7090 Series 3W LED Lamps see CREE xlamp7090 . 

DIMENSIONS
Maximum Overall Length (MOL)
5.51" or (140 mm)
Bulb Diameter (DIA)
4.84 in (123 mm)
Base Diameter
1.06 in (27 mm)

Built with Ultra Bright seven pieces total 15W(12*1.25W) WHITE 1W Emitter XLamp 7090 Series LED Lamps. This high-tech household or office spotlight/floodlight is the brightest of its class. Prism™ LED bulbs provide a brighter, crisper light that makes your home look its best. That's why professionals choose Prism for exceptional results and much longer bulb life. Showcase the beauty of your home with the highest quality of lights. It come standard with a 30 degrees beam spread and a light intensity of 1,284 lumens. Showcase the beauty of your home or office with the highest quality of lights. This bulb is so energy efficient that only uses less than 15 watts! May be used for indoor and limited outdoor applications. 

Technical Specifications:

About Cree LED Link: CREE information 

PAR38A-15WxC PRODUCT INFORMATION
Base
Edison medium Screw E26/E27
Parts Number
PAR38-L18DC White
PAR38-L18WC Warm White
UPC
TBA
GENERAL CHARACTERISTICS
Bulb Type
PAR38-L/R40-L
LED Counts:
White

12x 1.25W Super Bright LED Chips
XLamp 7090
XLamp 7090
Lamp type
CREE XLamp series Warm White
Max. LED emitter Light Output:
White



1,440 lumens (this sale)




Light Source
Solid State White LED Lamp Dice
Body Materials
Heavy Aluminum die cast
Front Protection
Plastic Lens
Bulb Base
Edison E27
Voltage
85-260 V AC 50 or 60 Hz
Wattage Lamp/Bulb
15W/18W


Primary Application
Indoor Spot light or Floodlight
limited outdoor
PHOTOMETRIC CHARACTERISTICS
Initial Lumens:
White



1,220 lumens (this auction)
Color Temperature
PAR38A-15WDC


5,000-5,500°(Kelvin)

Center Beam Candlepower (CBCP)
TBA
Max Initial Lumens per Watt
WHITE 107 lumens

DIMENSIONS
Maximum Overall Length (MOL)
5.51" or (140 mm)
Bulb Diameter (DIA)
4.84 in (123 mm)
Base Diameter
1.06 in (2 mm)
Special Features
Light Dimmable Switches
Fully dimmable
Applications: For indoors use only in "open air" or nearly "open air" fixtures, such as exposed track and suspended fixtures. Cannot be used in fully enclosed fixtures.

LED Solid State Technologies:

* Aluminum body, for high shock/vibration resistant.
* Low power consumption.
* Easy installation, using existing socket.
* Solid-state, fast turn on.
* Withstand shocks, vibrations, frequent switching and temperature extremes that rapidly incapacitate fragile incandescent lamps
* Save energy and maintenance cost, decrease of electricity costs by up to 90%
* Low heat generation. Durability over incandescent & Halogen bulbs
* Wide range of voltage applications


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

_It's been 6mos now, can we get a few current pics?_ 


mulm said:


>


_ THANKS!!!_


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

question, were those light socket adapters also from ikea? if so i'll be happy!
nvm found: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10175810/


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine were from IKEA, like $3.99 ea.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

:icon_roll update?


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

update? 

Also, does anyone know if this is an older ADA stand? I really like the wood grain.


----------



## pleurothallid (Jan 22, 2013)

I just wanted to say I really appreciate the deliberate minimalism of this journal. Your build shows enough to inspire, which promotes experimentation and innovation by others. I also use very similar LEDs on every planted terrarium/aquarium/paludarium I build. They grow plants better than I've ever experienced before.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice tank! Is that a custom built stand? 

Where did you get that cylinder chrome plated at?


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Where did you get that cylinder chrome plated at?


I don't think he's talking LOL but I would imagine it is polished aluminum. You could probably get a polishing kit and do one up nice. I did the swingarm on my bike and it came out like chrome. It involves some light wetsanding with various really fine grit (auto body) paper and hitting it with different rouges with a buffing wheel on a high rpm drill.


----------

